# "Company's Coming" Macaroni salad



## luckytrim (Jan 27, 2012)

"Company's Coming" Macaroni Salad
4 c. cooked elbow macaroni 
1 1/2 c. cooked peas
1 sm. onion, diced
4 hard boiled eggs, cubed
2 Hard boiled eggs, Sliced (for decoration)
1/2 c. finely chopped green pepper
1 1/2 c. mild cheddar cheese, shredded
1 1/2 c. deli ham, small dice
1/4 c. pickle relish (or sub. 3 TBL. yellow mustard)
1/2 tsp. Black pepper
combine all ingredients and mix gently till everything is blended.
Add 1 1/2 - 2 c. Hellman's mayo (do not use salad dressing) and mix gently till all is coated.
Decorate with Egg Slices and 
Refrigerate for at least an hour before serving


Enlarge this image 






With Egg..........
Enlarge this image 





Without Egg.....


----------



## taxlady (Jan 27, 2012)

That sounds like a yummy, whole lunch.


----------



## Addie (Jan 27, 2012)

I like the idea of adding cooked peas. But I would use petite peas.


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 27, 2012)

I would use frozen peas and just defrost them.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 27, 2012)

Looks good,LT.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 27, 2012)

Aren't petite pois and frozen peas the same thing? When my parents lived in Canada, and of course, didn't speak French, the joke was Petty paws when my mom bought petite pois....


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 27, 2012)

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> Aren't petite pois and frozen peas the same thing? When my parents lived in Canada, and of course, didn't speak French, the joke was Petty paws when my mom bought petite pois....



  Baby peas, CWS.  I love the frozen petite pois, but the regular full grown frozen peas are too starchy for me and have a totally different texture.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 28, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Baby peas, CWS.  I love the frozen petite pois, but the regular full grown frozen peas are too starchy for me and have a totally different texture.


Yup, feel the same way!  I always buy the petite pois and my hubby always buys the regular ones.  Even organic peas are not the same as the babies.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 6, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> Yup, feel the same way!  I always buy the petite pois and my hubby always buys the regular ones.  Even organic peas are not the same as the babies.



Are those fresh peas, frozen peas, canned peas?


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 6, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Are those fresh peas, frozen peas, canned peas?


They are frozen, but they taste like fresh when steamed.  I find such a difference between the frozen peas and the frozen petite pois/baby peas!


----------



## taxlady (Feb 6, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> They are frozen, but they taste like fresh when steamed.  I find such a difference between the frozen peas and the frozen petite pois/baby peas!



I don't think I have ever seen frozen petits pois. I'll have to look for them. I have seen the canned ones, but I don't eat khaki coloured peas.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 6, 2012)

I found the frozen baby peas...I think they were Birdseye.


----------



## Addie (Feb 6, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> They are frozen, but they taste like fresh when steamed. I find such a difference between the frozen peas and the frozen petite pois/baby peas!


 
So do I. I can't digest the skins on regular size peas. No problem with petite.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 6, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I found the frozen baby peas...I think they were Birdseye.



I don't think I have ever seen Birdseye in Canada. I just googled and got stuff about birds and eyes and food for birds.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 6, 2012)

Birds Eye Vegetables

The History of Frozen Foods - Clarence Birdseye


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 6, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I don't think I have ever seen Birdseye in Canada. I just googled and got stuff about birds and eyes and food for birds.


TL, Green Giant has them as do the house brands "Western Family" (I use and love them!) and "President's Choice".  They are usually right beside the regular frozen peas and you have to be careful.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 6, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> TL, Green Giant has them as do the house brands "Western Family" (I use and love them!) and "President's Choice".  They are usually right beside the regular frozen peas and you have to be careful.



Thanks LP. I'll look for President's Choice first, then Green Giant. I don't think we get *Western* Family here in the East.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 6, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Thanks LP. I'll look for President's Choice first, then Green Giant. I don't think we get *Western* Family here in the East.


Western Family I just realized is a BC/Alberta Brand sold in Price Smart, Save-On Foods, Super Value and Overwaitea (all owned by the Jim Pattison Group). 

I know Safeway have them too but rarely go there.  I happen to like the store brands better than Green Giant, and they are cheaper - go figure!


----------



## Addie (Feb 6, 2012)

Sometimes we Americans forget that Canada is not a part of the United States. They make their own products, and don't always import ours. And sometimes their products are superior to ours.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 6, 2012)

We have Western Family around here, too.  It's not that I forget Canadians might not be able to get some brands, I just don't know what brands they do have.  I named the Brand I bought.

As for Clarence Birdseye, since he was the one that really got the whole freezing thing down for retail, you would figure his products would be widely recognized.


----------



## Addie (Feb 6, 2012)

I think what I was trying to express is that Americans tend to get arrogant. We do it bigger, better. We know more. We,  we, we. We sometimes forget that we are neighbors and friends. Not enemies.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 6, 2012)

Addie said:


> I think what I was trying to express is that Americans tend to get arrogant. We do it bigger, better. We know more. We,  we, we. We sometimes forget that we are neighbors and friends. Not enemies.



I understood exactly what you were trying to say Addie.  And don't worry, we Canadians often do the same thing, just with other things - hockey, hockey, and did I mention hockey?  (I am not referring to the teams but Canadian vs any other nation of players )



PrincessFiona60 said:


> We have Western Family around here, too.  It's not that I forget Canadians might not be able to get some brands, I just don't know what brands they do have.  I named the Brand I bought.
> 
> As for Clarence Birdseye, since he was the one that really got the whole freezing thing down for retail, you would figure his products would be widely recognized.



I know of Clarence Birdseye and have bought the products when I was across the border, but no, we do not get them here.  I am surprised you have Western Family - what stores carry it?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 6, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> I know of Clarence Birdseye and have bought the products when I was across the border, but no, we do not get them here.  I am surprised you have Western Family - what stores carry it?



The small independent chains mostly.  IGA (Independent Grocers Association), Super 1, Rosauers.  I shop Rosauers mostly.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 6, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The small independent chains mostly.  IGA (Independent Grocers Association), Super 1, Rosauers.  I shop Rosauers mostly.



We have IGA here too. And I have heard of Birdseye.


----------



## Addie (Feb 6, 2012)

Ocassionaly we will hear of a Canadian that didn't play hockey as a child? WHAT? That always comes as a shock to my ears.


----------

